# John Deere 458



## HayMaker865 (May 12, 2021)

*Anyone ever had an issue with the "Bale Diameter Sensor" on a John Deere 458 MegaWide Baler or similar Model? Bought a new Bale Diameter sensor but do not think that I calibrated it properly. Still have the annoying alarm and still having to tie bales manually. Any help or insight would be awesome. Thanks in Advance.*


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Welcome to HT

What alarm was sounding for you to think you diameter sensor had failed & what fault code was displayed? When gate is closed does monitor show gate is closed. One having to manually control tying sounds as if gate closed light is remaining on after gate has been closed


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Tx Jim said:


> Welcome to HT
> 
> What alarm was sounding for you to think you diameter sensor had failed & what fault code was displayed? When gate is closed does monitor show gate is closed. One having to manually control tying sounds as if gate closed light is remaining on after gate has been closed


I had a 457 that gave me a fit with the door sensor. Took the JD tech a while to play with the sensor mounting after which I did not have anymore problems. The door was totally shut but the sensor and two replacements did not think so...


----------



## HayMaker865 (May 12, 2021)

It’s displaying an “E01 02” code that is supposedly disconnected or shorted to ground. I don’t know. The gate closed works as it should. It goes off when I dump and comes back on when fully closed. The alarm in the top right hand corner blinks “stop” but I can run the baler and tie manually. I have to hit the “-“ to get the constant beep to stop


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Have you disconnected the electrical quick disconnect & inspected plug for dislocated pin?


----------



## KS John (Aug 6, 2018)

I would think if your bale sensor was bad, the "Oversize Bale" warning would be on. I changed the tension arm and the bale dia. sensor on my 458 several years ago and had no problems. Just followed the operators manual.


----------

